# Jos. A. Bank Trad?



## MrZipper (Sep 22, 2010)

:icon_scratch:

Call me confused, and apologies if this has been rehashed a billion times. I know Jos. A. Bank grew up in Baltimore and used to produce quality clothes and all that, but I never expected to run into something seriously trad under that label.

So I present you with what appears to be a 3/2 sack (hard to see the 3rd buttonhole in this pic, but it's there), patch pockets, two button sleeves, and, oh yeah, in pink.



Currently on eBay in my size. What think you all? Something from a bygone era, or rather something that should be passed up?

Cheers,
MrZipper


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I came across many many older JAB sack coats at Maryland thrift stores before I had adopted the sack as my cut of choice and they appeared to be of good quality. Clearly the brand has gone in new and strange directions recently, but if it looks like it will fit I see no reason to hold back.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a JAB 3/2 hopsack navy blazer that I got on the thrift exchange. It was made in the USA and is of decent (although not fantastic) quality. I like it a lot. Some older JAB stuff is pretty good.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

JAB used to be a great producer of TNSIL clothing - I have one or two of their 3/2 sack suits (fully canvassed) and have sold a number of JAB 3/2 sack blazers and sport coats. They used to sell Aldens under their own brand as well (my black tassels are Alden for JAB). Old JAB ties are also great - I have a couple cashmere, wool challis, and silks.

Here's a nice one on eBay right now (that's actually tons of JAB 3/2 sacks on eBay all the time)

100% cashmere herringbone - swelled edges, single button cuffs, 3/2 sack - going for $10.00


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

If memory serves correct, the JAB of old was actually a different company that experienced financial difficulty and a new owner came in and purchased the name and then went into expansion mode and shifted production offshore.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Both the jackets listed on this thread are pretty awesome.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The original JAB was plenty TNSIL. It was viewed as, and was in fact a lower cost alternative to the Brooks of that era. Sacks were included as one of their major model offerings. And they were decent clothes! They even had a good special order program where they would make up any fabric that they offered in any stock size as any stock model. I recall the cost for this service was either nothing or negligible. 

The current JAB has nothing to do with he earlier JAB except the name.


----------



## MrZipper (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for all of your responses. Based on this feedback, I will definitely make an offer on that SC. Plus, being in Maryland, I will also take a closer look at all of the JAB that I see while thrifting, and see if any of it is, in fact, sack.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^that's what I remember Banks as, a good lower cost alternative to Brooks. In some ways, they've had parallel lives: both sold to new owners who went into rapid expansion mode, and shifted mostly to third world manufacturers. Just shows that all Asian goods are not the same: lots of Brooks "imported" goods still look good to me, but Banks seems to be all dreck now.


----------



## ButtonedDown (Sep 14, 2010)

There's a lot of JAB hate around here, but when I discovered Bank, in the eighties, when I was a teenager, it was really a great little operation, maybe a dozen stores, and some good clothes and good values. I still like some of their things--mostly sportswear and ties--and I don't think the company is deserving of all the negativity directed their way, though yes, there is better quality everything to be had, particularly if one is of substantial means (or substantial thrifting stamina). Color me sentimental--I still like JAB, particularly vintage finds. And I'm not above a suitcase full of their Travelers Collection shirts when I travel (in a perfect storm of sale + coupon I recently got 17 of the Travelers shirts for $127). Color me Philistine.

--bill

--bill


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Another thread that makes me long for the Laurel MD thrift store triumvirate.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, and I bought that blazer from Cards' link. Thanks amigo.


----------



## MrZipper (Sep 22, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Another thread that makes me long for the Laurel MD thrift store triumvirate.


That was you that posted that? That was one of the first threads I found when I discovered AAAC and started working on my wardrobe (it's been what, a whole three months now?). I've had a lot of fun going through those three stores, although not a whole lot of yield yet (except that amazing Crimson Shop jacket that was my first post here). All I can say is: THANK YOU!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I grew up in Clarksville and lived in Baltimore up until a few years ago when I moved up to this hedge-fund manager infested hell-scape. Those thrift stores (and eventually the one in Essex) supplied my wardrobe for over 10 years. I passed over soooo many trad items back then because I didn't really buy in fully until I lived up here. 

If you've never been to Fairfield county, it's pretty terrible sartorially. Slimmest pickin's I've ever experienced on the thrift side. If NYC wasn't a short train ride away I would have run back to Bal'mer already, hun.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I will second everyone's sentiments. They were on K St. in DC if I am not mistaken. Went with my father on a few occasions to get me school clothes. It was the place for affordable menswear. One thing about JAB is that they are fanchises, or at elast were, and each store has something of its own character, here they sell white linen suits for instance, which is very New Orleans TRAD.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Go into a JAB and ask for a sack these days and they assume you mean a giant bag to carry your dozen free shirts and leather jacket in.

ZING. (slide whistle)


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I come across JAB sacks quite a bit when thrifting. I have a few and have always found them to be quite nice. It is a shame that they no longer make them but its obviously not part of the current business model. I like their ties also. When you can get them at the outlet I think they're a great deal.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes, Bank's suits used to be made in Hampstead Maryland. Their original store was in downtown Baltimore. I heard stories that some people would drive out to Hampstead for deals at the factory. One of their first non-Baltimore stores was behind White Flint Mall. 

As far as I remember, they were not exclusively sack suits. They carried sack suits along with a couple other cuts. Even still, all of the suits had a natural shoulder and were half lined. If you do a search, I remember one of the old timers here knew all of the cuts and even had their old mail order catalogs. The sack suits used to be more full cut than their other suits, which the salesmen used to say was to cater to their older customers.

The funny thing is, we never considered Banks suits to be that great (Brooks and Britches were better quality suits). I sure wish I could purchase the old Banks suits off the rack now.


----------



## indigo73 (Apr 19, 2008)

I lived in Washington, D.C. in the late seventies. The JAB DC store was in a ground floor space not far from BB. The suits were hung on racks made of steel pipe. There was no attempt at decor. The clothes were generally the same design as Brooks, but at least 30% cheaper. They did not sell shoes when I shopped there. They did not have anything to compare to the Makers line, and their casual offerings were not as extensive. But for the bulk of your business wardrobe of sack suits, OCBD shirts and repp ties, JAB was great. They had a cut they called the Valley which was a three button sack. I ordered them after I left the area, but they stopped production of that model probably in the early 90's.


----------



## MKC (Sep 10, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> The original JAB was plenty TNSIL. It was viewed as, and was in fact a lower cost alternative to the Brooks of that era. Sacks were included as one of their major model offerings. And they were decent clothes! ... The current JAB has nothing to do with he earlier JAB except the name.


When did it change, and for the less perceptive among us, are there simple signs -- different labels, for example -- to distinguish the old and good from the new and fused?


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Yes, Bank's suits used to be made in Hampstead Maryland. Their original store was in downtown Baltimore. I heard stories that some people would drive out to Hampstead for deals at the factory.


I went to one of their clearance sales at the Maryland State Fairgrounds in Timonium with my college roommate from Towson State. Would have been around 1986 or so. They had one whole building there loaded with outlet-type stuff - leftovers, odds & ends, returns, etc. I bought a pair of shorts and a pink OCBD. I didn't pay any attention to suits, but I remember there were racks and racks and racks of them. I also remember the deals being so good I wished I had not left so much of my money at Pimlico.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Dammit! Anyone have a time machine? 

I don't know what they are thinking right now with their clothes. They look like those 3 for $250 suit in the malls.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

MKC said:


> When did it change, and for the less perceptive among us, are there simple signs -- different labels, for example -- to distinguish the old and good from the new and fused?


The standard "good" JAB label - doesn't always indicate a 3/2 sack, but the square red label with only "Jos A. Bank Clothiers" usually indicates their good years - often fully canvassed.









A good label - mid-1980s or early 1990s (sometimes 1/2 canvas, 1/2 fused) - note the two buttons on the sleeve indicating a sack jacket









One of the best, old JAB labels - this one from a red cashmere 3/2 sack jacket.









For those interested, here are a couple of JAB sack jackets currently on eBay










40L 100% cashmere










44R 100% cashmere 3/2 sack


----------



## MKC (Sep 10, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> The standard "good" JAB label - doesn't always indicate a 3/2 sack, but the square red label with only "Jos A. Bank Clothiers" usually indicates their good years - often fully canvassed.


Thanks. Very helpful.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

indigo73 said:


> They had a cut they called the Valley which was a three button sack.


Yes, thanks for jogging my memory. Wasn't the 2 button called the Dover? I think I had a couple in the late '70's, a verny nice tan gabardine and a navy herringbone. Even though not a 3/2 sack, it was a very nice softly tailored jacket with natural shoulders.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

MKC said:


> When did it change, and for the less perceptive among us, are there simple signs -- different labels, for example -- to distinguish the old and good from the new and fused?


It was when they stopped making their own clothing and became just a retailer. I'm very uncertain when that happend but believe Cardinals5 has already provided the most useful information.


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

Cardinals5 said:


> The standard "good" JAB label - doesn't always indicate a 3/2 sack, but the square red label with only "Jos A. Bank Clothiers" usually indicates their good years - often fully canvassed.


yes, I have a red label Jos. Banks sport jacket and it's quite nice and softly tailored, etc.

Anyone know when they went to the proverbial dark side of things sartorial?


----------

